# Best Western Movies



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If you love good quality Westerns like me, which are your 12 best favourites in any order?

Mine are:-

Ride the High Country

The Fastest Gun Alive............Glenn Ford and Broderick Crawford

The Wilde Bunch

Shane

The Outlaw Josey Wales

The Searchers

True Grit

The Alamo

Once Upon a Time in the West.........for Henry Fonda.......but NOT Charles Bronson

A Fistful of Dynamite..........Rod Steiger was superb!!!!!

The Good the Bad and the Ugly...............for Eli Wallach as Tuco.....brilliant!!

The Shootist.........John Wayne's last film

As a more "modern western"........a special mention of..... Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia..............for Warren Oates


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Big Clint fan so the fist full of dollars series

pale rider

Unforgiven etc etc

True Grit is a classic though


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree Griff; can't beat them









Red River - John Wayne and Montgomery Clift

High Noon - Gary Cooper

Magnificent Seven

Stagecoach - John Wayne

The Searchers - John Wayne

High Plains Drifter - Clint Eastwood

The Outlaw Josie Wales - Clint Eastwood

She Wore a Yellow Ribbon - John Wayne

The Big Country - Gregory Peck

Can't think of any more

My favourite? Probably "Red River"


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Eldorado was on the box the other day

Big Leggy, Robert Mitchum and James Caan..... Brilliant!

How about Blazing Saddles? Gets my vote









Westworld, almost counts as a western?!?

Toby


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> Eldorado was on the box the other day
> 
> Big Leggy, Robert Mitchum and James Caan..... Brilliant!
> 
> ...


I forgot to add the original Assault on Precinct 13. A western in 80s LA!

Am I pushing the boundaries too far here?









Anyway good choices so far...... just can't think of any others









Toby


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought we were doing Hotels for a second









no particular order,

Unforgiven

Pale Rider

The Shootist

Open Range

Dances with Wolves


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Modern era "westerns"

Treasure of the Sierra Madre - Humphry Bogart


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

A Man Called Horse


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't add much to what's already been mentioned, so here's my "alternative" list of westerns which are worth checking out









The Gunfighter (1950)

The Naked Spur (1953)

The Beguiled (1971)

Chato's Land (1972)

Ulzana's Raid (1972)

Soldier Blue (1970)

Santa Fe Trail (1940)

The Long Riders (1980)

River of No Return (1954)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Can't add much to what's already been mentioned, so here's my "alternative" list of westerns which are worth checking outÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.....................some crackers there!!!

Major Dundee good too..................the uncut version!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know if the HBO series Deadwood is available in the UK, but I find it puts most Westerns to shame.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sargon said:


> I don't know if the HBO series Deadwood is available in the UK, but I find it puts most Westerns to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes its running now; I have only been able to catch a couple of episodes but it looks very good


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A few favourites that leap to mind are:

The Outlaw Josey Wales.

The Good, The Bad & The Ugly.

Dances With Wolves.

Open Range - Kevin C's latest western, a bit slow but worth persevering with.

Chato's Land - I think Charles Bronson has one line of English dialogue in the entire film & that's "Back off lawman"!!! Bet it took him a long time to learn the script & I wonder how much he got paid??

The Wild Bunch - one of my all time favourite films - up there with Alien & Carlitos Way.

Once Upon A Time In The West - the opening gunfight (when Charles Bronson gets off the train) was supposed to show the Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef & Eli Wallach characters from The Good, The Bad & The Ugly being killed off - so bringing the "Dollars" trilogy to a definite close. Unfortunately none of the above actors were available so other actors had to be used instead - shame as that would have been a great opening scene.

Valdez Is Coming.

True Grit.

Magnificent Seven.

There's another western I like but I can't remember the name of it - maybe someone on the forum can help? The story concerns the exploits of a group of mercenaries who are hired to rescue the wife of a wealthy landowner who's been kidnapped by bandits. As I say can't remember the name of the film but there were loads of big stars of the day in it including Lee Marvin, Burt Lancaster, Jack Palance and a curvy actress (Claudia Cardinale in possibly her first role I think) - good film though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Professionals


----------

